# Help please! Page cannot be found?



## sas (Jul 29, 2006)

Every thread on every forum I've clicked on says Page cannot be found, even the introduction thread I started. I'm not having problems on any other website, just this one. Is this a temporary problem? LOL, I just had the thought that I probably won't even be able to read the answer(s) to my question.


----------



## amber (Jul 29, 2006)

Hmm, Im not sure, but can you read this message?


----------



## sas (Jul 29, 2006)

Ah, the problem seems to be resolved! Thanks amber.


----------



## amber (Jul 29, 2006)

Your welcome.  Not sure what I did other than reply to your message, but hey at least it works.  Welcome to DC!


----------



## MJ (Jul 29, 2006)

sas said:
			
		

> Every thread on every forum I've clicked on says Page cannot be found, even the introduction thread I started. I'm not having problems on any other website, just this one. Is this a temporary problem? LOL, I just had the thought that I probably won't even be able to read the answer(s) to my question.


Anyone else?

It could be a problem with the server if we had well over 1000 people at this site, but we only have around 500 people in the house tonight.

Edit: It could be that middie is here. She went on a posting spree one night and melted one of our servers. (just kiddin middie )


----------



## auntdot (Jul 29, 2006)

Have encountered that every once in a while, often during times when there are probably not an overwhelming people on the site.

Just to let you know.


----------



## middie (Jul 29, 2006)

Happens to me too every once in awhile.
Mj maybe it IS me lol


----------



## auntdot (Jul 30, 2006)

Middie, maybe they are trying to send us a message.

It happened at 6:49 this morning and was that way for several minutes.

I have problems dealing with rejection. WAAAA.

LOL

Not griping at all, but just thought it might be helpful for the computer wonks at DC to know.  It happens to me several times per week.

Thanks DC computer folk for all your hard work in keeping this site running .


----------



## BigDog (Jul 30, 2006)

Yeah, I've had it on occassion, usually after marking all posts read (using the link from the tool bar at the top of the forum).


----------

